# Duetto Toilet & Shower



## 99241 (May 15, 2006)

Recently purchased an M reg Duetto. Having problems getting the water supply to flush the Thetford toilet as no water is getting through to the toilet and no water getting through to either hot or cold shower taps. The water is fine, both hot and cold to the sinks in both kitchen and bathroom. All the fuses seem to be OK on the main control panel. The water heater is working fine. Is there another control that needs to be switched on? New to motorhomes am I doing something wrong or not doing something. Any ideas?


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

I had an R registered Duetto and recollect the Toilet had its own seperate flush tank. The fill was on a swivel out pipe at the very top of the toilet access door. I imagine yours must be the same.

Hope that helps


Eddie


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

On some toilets there is a fuse that is accessed from the waste tank storage area. You will have to remove the latter to see it on the underside of the top (if that makes sense) If you are not sure and dont have a manual put a search on the web for Thetford and see if you can find an exploded drawing to show location


----------

